
Ask HN: Resources for learning how to hand-write modern x86-64 assembly? - sdegutis
It&#x27;s kind of weird, my day job is writing high-level code in a Clojure web app, but I&#x27;m drawn to low level languages, e.g. I like writing C code in my free time.<p>Lately I&#x27;ve been really interested in learning assembly. (And from the posts on HN lately, it seems I&#x27;m not the only one.) I get the gist of the concepts, but that&#x27;s far different from being proficient at it.<p>Can you recommend any good books or ideally free websites or blogs that, if followed along with diligently, will teach a person to become fairly good at writing modern x86-64 assembly code, from scratch, by hand?
======
khorpy
This is not a straight guide to assembly, but imho a very useful book to start
with low-level assembly code. It's very clear and easy understandable reading
to dive into low level code. There are lots of examples and not only for x86,
but also ARM. [http://beginners.re](http://beginners.re)

~~~
sdegutis
Thank you, this looks interesting.

